# Are these old school nakamichis any good?



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

I was looking at these on ebay. Does anyone have the scoop on these? Any good? Good price? Thanks!BNIB Old School Nakamichi SPS 522 Component 5 25 inch Focal | eBay


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Never seen a pair before but they are listed in 2000 CSR as mineral filled poly woofers,1 inch textile soft dome tweeters,70 watts RMS,88db,4 ohm.
List price $359.00


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

ok thanks!UOTE=cajunner;1749884]looks like stamped steel frames, and there's something wonky about the rubber surrounds, something stuck on them. Probably shallow mount too.

I'd pass these over if I saw a pair of Aura MR's come up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Why does he say they are Nak ...then say FOCAL? I refuse to buy anything from anyone that uses 'fluff' words.


>^..^<


----------

